
Google limiting and generalizing political ad targeting around the world - howard941
https://9to5google.com/2019/11/20/google-political-ad-targeting/
======
Bostonian
Why is this a good thing? In the U.S., why should Democratic candidates for
the presidential nomination waste their ads on Republicans who will not vote
in the Democratic primaries?

"The company’s advertising networks are limiting election ads audience
targeting to age, gender, and general location (postal code level). This
includes Search, YouTube, and display ads that appear on third-party sites.

Previously, Google’s basic political targeting in the US allowed for ads to be
served based on public voter records and general political affiliations (left-
leaning, right-leaning, and independent)."

